# All Black 2011 SRAM Red



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Maybe this is old news for some, but SRAM is making some cosmetic changes to Red for 2011: a predominantly black paint scheme. I think the brakes look particularly cool. I posted the link below for SRAM's video.

Maybe the decision was influenced by demand for the special edition black and yellow TDF version?

http://www.theroaddiaries.com/?p=4112

EDIT: More links:

http://www.theroaddiaries.com/?p=4114

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theroaddiaries/5468572354/


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not just add a little more titanium hardware, a sprinkle of drillilium, jack up the price 500 bucks and call it SRAM Black?


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

This *tweak* was probably more for OEM orders and product managers than for aftermarket gee-whiz doo-dad-ery. 

it's easy to surmise that they could *keep* Red in the mix and just release another group on top of it.... with electronically augmented smart shifting. 

I'm kind of fond of how SRAM deftly shuffles the deck both in it's and the consumers favor with regards to it's branding.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks cool, maybe a little too black though. 

I wonder why they haven't produced a *red* version of SRAM Red?

I don't know if demand for the yellow group could have prompted this black group, I still haven't seen the yellow group on the road at all, and it seems like the web shops I visit are pushing it with deals and front page ads. Maybe that's because it's a hot seller, or maybe that's because they can't get rid of the inventory.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Road Hazard said:


> Looks cool, maybe a little too black though.
> 
> I wonder why they haven't produced a *red* version of SRAM Red?
> 
> I don't know if demand for the yellow group could have prompted this black group, I still haven't seen the yellow group on the road at all, and it seems like the web shops I visit are pushing it with deals and front page ads. Maybe that's because it's a hot seller, or maybe that's because they can't get rid of the inventory.


I wouldn't be surprised if the yellow/black TDF edition wasn't a great seller. I think people probably liked the black stealth look but the yellow was a bit much. Hence the "black" red.

I'm hoping next year they'll do a total overhaul and make the Red cassette similar to the mountain XX... think of the lightness! 

The new group is pretty cool, but you gotta remember that SRAM already has apex and rival which are already predominantly black... So just buy a lower end group and tell people you have the latest and greatest version of Red! They won't notice from far away!


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

skaruda_23 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the yellow/black TDF edition wasn't a great seller. ....


 True.. they definitely were not right for every bike, yet SRAM sold every last one of those *limited* kits to somebody. 

*They* don't have them anymore.

You may buy them online.... still.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Personally, I liked the yellow TDF edition when I saw it, and I thought if I were to upgrade from Force to Red it would be nice to have the yellow bling. 

But, even though I don't necessarily agree that wearing a team kit without being on the team is somehow sacrilegious, I felt that sporting the yellow group might be posing a bit beyond my poseur threshold (which has a fair amount of leeway built in).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it. Makes a lot of sense, and I'd long though of the possibility of grafting the black body of the LTE rear derailleur onto the original Red cage...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think they should do a SRAM White... Sante-style!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Some more good sites for pics:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/21/sram-red-all-black/

http://carolinacyclingnews.com/2011/02/19/is-the-new-sram-red-group-now-black/


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Sorry double post!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

So besides the graphics on the shifters...the shifters and cranks remain the same carbon color? I can't really tell from the pics.

The black RD looks pretty cool.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Force styling. The yellow Red group was ugly IMO.. This new shiny black group looks ok but I'm a fan of matte finished parts.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> So besides the graphics on the shifters...the shifters and cranks remain the same carbon color? I can't really tell from the pics.


Well, it's carbon -- how much more black could it be?

Asad


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

yawn...


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like it but then I have a black and silver Tarmac SL2. If this had been available when I built my bike I probably would have gone for it. I'm a fan of two tone bikes. 

For those that are looking for the differences between this and standard Red. 
1. The Sram logo is slightly larger on the brake lever blade (the same as sponsored riders)
2. The chain rings are black rather than grey
3. The brake calipers are black rather than polished aluminum
4. The front and rear deraileurs are black rather than polished aluminum 
5. The backing plate on the Power Dome cassette is black instead of red. (ditch PD for Power Glide the quieter ride is work the extra grams!)


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

MarvinK said:


> I think they should do a SRAM White... Sante-style!


Sante!!!! Now THAT was a beautiful group!


----------

